# Henry was Electrocuted :(



## jacinda10 (Jun 5, 2013)

Last night, Henry got electrocuted . 

So I'm sitting on my bed reading a paper and the dogs are playing around on the other side of the room not near me. Henry comes up beside the bed and literally took one chomp out of the lamp cord and the lamp shuts off. I immediately got up and he was clearly electrocuted. He was stiff and his mouth was locked around the cord. I finally got the jaw open and pryed him off. Then he had no heart beat and wasn't breathing. So I started doing CPR. Then he started ******** and pissing all over himself and wasn't responding so I thought he was dead/dying/was brain dead. This was on the floor beside the outlet . 

So I wrapped him up in a blanket and was 99% positive that he was dying (especially because of the poop and pee - I work in medical research and that's what happens to the mice at work when we sac them). He couldnt keep his head up and was just laying stiff like a board. But his eyes were responding to my voice... I felt like he was basically paralyzed/brain dead/dying a slow death... So I jumped in the car to the emerg vet. (I thought that I was driving him to go get put down...)

Then in the car he started to wake up and lift his head up (maybe cause it's minus 30 degrees here and the cold snap woke him up?) So the emerg vet (a vet that I really don't care for as she insisted my other dog ate marijuana but actually had liver shunt issues) wanted to keep him overnight and all of today, incase he got noncardiac pulmonary edema. She wanted to do X-rays every 6 hours which were $500 each, and keep him overnight in an oxygen cage which was $2000. This was a lot of money but I was willing to pay IF he had the condition. She told me that she couldn't diagnose him with the PE, but wanted to treat for it. I asked if that was medically sound and she started to get upset with me then. 

Since she couldn't say whether or not he actually HAD edema and she said she didn't know for sure if he would get it.... I decided to just get him an injection of antibiotics (also she did subQ fluids as she said that wouldn't cause edema in lungs) and then take some antibiotics home - for burns he'll probably get in his mouth from the cord. She said that the noncardiac pulmonary edema is hard to treat because you can't use a diuretic. They just try oxygen and hope for the best because I guess diuretics don't work.

I've been watching his breathing rate and it seems pretty normal (about 20 breaths a minute)... So I'm hoping it stays that way. He's also not showing signs of low oxygenation - he isn't panting/breathing rapidly, his gums are pink, and he's not mouth-breathing. He isn't listless, he's still running around and barking at the cats and dogs and still has fast reflexes. 

The vet made me feel like such an *******, I had to sign a form that said I wasn't following medical advice and she said if he does get the PE and I bring him back there the treatment would be more $$$ and I would probably be better off putting him down. Like wtf you don't say that NOW.... Especially if you can't even say 100% (or even 50%) that he will get the condition. 

His mouth seems sore today and some of his whiskers are now white instead of black . I was examining the lamp cord today and it is literally one chomp right through the cord - he hadn't been chewing on it continually. 

This is the scariest thing that has EVER happened to me. I've been doing some reading online and some vets say that the pulmonary edema after electrocution isn't common and one said he had never seen it. And then other sites say that within 12 hours the lungs fill with a foamy pink fluid. There doesn't seem to be a consensus about this at all. 

Has anyone else's dog ever got electrocuted? I'm watching him like a hawk and if he starts going down I will take him right in again. If he stabilizes we'll still go to the vet again early next week (our normal vet, not this emerg vet I don't like).


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!! I'm so sorry for this poor baby and I hope everything turns out for the best for you both. Sorry I'm no help.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

emergency vets are usually more strict and pushy that i've seen. they are always in a rush to get things done whether its right or wrong since it's an emergency. i would say being electrocuted counts as one....that is sooooo sad  im sorry this happened! was he always a chewer on cords? im glad he's okay now and hope he stays that way! <3


----------



## jacinda10 (Jun 5, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> emergency vets are usually more strict and pushy that i've seen. they are always in a rush to get things done whether its right or wrong since it's an emergency. i would say being electrocuted counts as one....that is sooooo sad  im sorry this happened! was he always a chewer on cords? im glad he's okay now and hope he stays that way! <3


He wasn't really a cord chewer no . Chews the heck out of bones and chews.. but not cords. And like I said, the cord was just bitten through once. And it was taller than him, he literally ran and jumped at it, because when the lamp went off he was literally hanging off the cord, not touching the ground.


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

Hope your little guy recovers completely !

However, there is a training Tactic which you may use on him, and other animals.

I have an old extension Cord, and a short piece of TV Coax which I use to train my new guys not to touch or chew on. I lay them out very conveniently, and when one approaches them, they get a strong NO and sometimes a light push to get their individual attention. (these are of course not plugged in to an electrical outlet)

Using the fake Cords allows you to acquaint them with these cords conveniently on your time, and not wait until they just find them, usually in a place where you have difficulty seeing any evidence of chewing. This is no different than the way one would teach a Dog not to chew Shoes or other items like that.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Mother of God, what happened to you !!!!! This is so awful !!! Poor you and your baby !!! I can't even imagine ! You must have been scared to death ! Don't mind the vets, some of them are just A holes and have no symphaty at all ! All they want is money it seems like sometimes  

I'm in shock here...this was some scary reading! It must have been so hard for you! Luckily Baby never chewed any cords...but one time when he was a puppy, he peed on a electrical pad...the one you can put many into...and it started a fire  I saw it soon enough to hit it with a towel and get it to stop...the thing was burned and melted...if the tv had been on I think it would have exploded


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So, so sorry! Ike! I had a dog get electrocuted once. It was a husky/shepherd mix. She was about 8 months old. She bit the plug to the tv. But she went into convulsions and was foaming. I rushed to the vet and he kept her in oxygen, but told me it didn't look good! She didn't make it. But she bit, right into the plug!!

I hope everything is all right with your little guy! Keep us updated!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

How is henry doing?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

oh my gosh, that is so frightening! How is Henry doing now? I hope he is ok.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow thats so scary  How is he now??


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

A friend of mine had a puppy bite into a cord and get electrocuted. She was a chocolate Lab pup. She recovered well, but lost part of her upper lip and had a white streak of hair down the tail. The lip tissue took a few days to die and fall off. She was also just treated with antibiotics for the burns. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I knew a lady, years ago , her poodle chewed on a cord , got electrocuted and lost all her teeth, her mouth was burnt bad. Other wise she was fine, just had to eat soft food for the rest of her life. Your little one sounds lucky, hope all is well with your baby.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this.  I hope all is well, and that your baby is okay. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I bet that was incredibly scary. I sure hope he is doing better today.


----------



## MyLulu (Nov 21, 2013)

How scary! I hope your lil guy is doing better


----------



## jacinda10 (Jun 5, 2013)

So sorry I forgot to update everyone - Henry is doing just fine now!! 

He pulled though and were doing great.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear he's ok. That must have been so scary!!


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

So glad Henry is alright! Unbelievably frightening! This has makes me want to turn off my leccy permanently! x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

